# Transfers - who is going where?



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Andres Kloden appears headed to Quick Step.

http://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/14905/-andreas-klöden-tekent-bij-quick-step-.html
(translated from above) 
Andreas Klöden will move to Quick Step. According to Belgian newspaper Het Laatste Nieuws choose the 36-year-old German for a two year contract with the formation of Patrick Lefevere. Klöden make the transition team of RadioShack.

Klöden, according to the newspaper at RadioShack, but a contract for a given season. Klöden won this season's Tour of the Basque Country. In the past, he was twice on the stage of the Tour de France. With Quick Step Klöden to the role of classification rider to take on.

Who else?


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I thought I heard Tony Martin to BMC. I'll have to see if I can find the source.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Rumored that Gilbert is going to BMC also. Europcar's DS admitted he was talking to Thor.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I kind of like Thor on Garmin.

The idea of Gilbert on BMC sounds pretty good but it would be pretty confusing in the Ardennes classics, with two of the best Ardennes riders on the same team.... Maybe Cadel will decide to focus on GT's but one of the things that I really like about him is that he is one of the very few riders that still seriously contend both classics and GT's.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

innergel said:


> Andres Kloden appears headed to Quick Step.
> 
> http://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/14905/-andreas-klöden-tekent-bij-quick-step-.html
> (translated from above)
> ...


That's an odd place for Klodie but maybe he's done with RS and third fiddle.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

thechriswebb said:


> I kind of like Thor on Garmin.


I like him on Garmin too but I recall reading that he was a bit discontent with the team tactics in races earlier in the year. I wonder if a few days in yellow and a few TDF stages wins have taken him to his "happy place".


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I have heard Gilbert and Thor to BMC, but Gilbert makes sense and both of them don't.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

BMC seems bent on having a team full of beasts. It's an interesting tactic; worked for them in the Tour. I just think it could be confusing in the classics.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> The idea of Gilbert on BMC sounds pretty good but it would be pretty confusing in the Ardennes classics, with two of the best Ardennes riders on the same team.... Maybe Cadel will decide to focus on GT's but one of the things that I really like about him is that he is one of the very few riders that still seriously contend both classics and GT's.


What classics did Evans race (and actually try to win instead of just using for training) this season, the season he won the Tour de France? The answer should tell you how many he'll race next season. I actually don't know the answer, but I suspect it is zero since I heard how much he was focusing on the Tour this year.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Radio Shack should try and get Rolland!

fc


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

francois said:


> Radio Shack should try and get Rolland!
> 
> fc


that kid is something special. I hope he ends up on a good team that can support him. Doubt Europcar can provide it unless they make some significant acquisitions. Also not sure if TV will share the spotlight with a young upstart.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

tconrady said:


> I like him on Garmin too but I recall reading that he was a bit discontent with the team tactics in races earlier in the year. I wonder if a few days in yellow and a few TDF stages wins have taken him to his "happy place".


I would have thought this would have improved his outlook due to his modest early season.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Kloden surprises me. TdF aside, he had a great season and JB seemed to put his riders at the right stage races at the right time, seemingly without shafting other riders. Levi, Klodi, and Horner have all won some big races. Jani seemed not to have as good of a season.

Not bashing Quick Step, but I never really saw them as much of a GC team.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

francois said:


> Radio Shack should try and get Rolland!
> 
> fc


 I think the shack should go after Heinrick Hausler. He has the ability to win a long solo break and holds his own in a sprint.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

tconrady said:


> I like him on Garmin too but I recall reading that he was a bit discontent with the team tactics in races earlier in the year. I wonder if a few days in yellow and a few TDF stages wins have taken him to his "happy place".


Dunno if it was PR or not, but I believe Thor came out and either denied or recanted his displeasure.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

spookyload said:


> I think the shack should go after Heinrick Hausler. He has the ability to win a long solo break and holds his own in a sprint.


Any sprinter that signs with RS is going to have to be able to hold his own, a la Robbie McEwan. They are not known for providing a freight train leadout in the sprint. They would have to retool their team to do that.

IIRC, didn't they sign Gert Steegemans (sp?) last year and he was unhappy about the team support so they let him out of his contract?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

innergel said:


> Any sprinter that signs with RS is going to have to be able to hold his own, a la Robbie McEwan. They are not known for providing a freight train leadout in the sprint. They would have to retool their team to do that.
> 
> IIRC, didn't they sign Gert Steegemans (sp?) last year and he was unhappy about the team support so they let him out of his contract?


Correct. I think JB hired the two Robbies due to their bad luck with their team that folded. Neither has looked very good so far this year.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Correct. I think JB hired the two Robbies due to their bad luck with their team that folded. Neither has looked very good so far this year.


Good catch. I forgot about Robbie Hunter. 

Has RS/Disco/USPS ever had a sprinter win anything at all on a regular basis?


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

innergel said:


> Good catch. I forgot about Robbie Hunter.
> 
> Has RS/Disco/USPS ever had a sprinter win anything at all on a regular basis?


Max van Heeswijk probably had the most success at that.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

If Quick Step and Omega join forces, Gilbert will wind up there


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

I hope Bob Stapleton can keep his squad intact with the pending sponsorship deal. I read somewhere that Cav might be going to Sky...they have a huge budget and that would be a good home for him being English.

Sucks about Thor but when it's your career and livelihood gotta look out for you


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

Green Edge chasing Heinrich Haussler hard


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Sylint said:


> Dunno if it was PR or not, but I believe Thor came out and either denied or recanted his displeasure.


If he recanted, it was for the sake of team cohesiveness. Thor has publicly stated that he wasn't happy with JV's wishy-washy tactic of "we'll just see who's strong that day and ride for them..." regarding the classics. He was also promised a 'bonus' in compensation last year after winning Worlds. That still hasn't happened.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

JustTooBig said:


> If he recanted, it was for the sake of team cohesiveness. Thor has publicly stated that he wasn't happy with JV's wishy-washy tactic of "we'll just see who's strong that day and ride for them..." regarding the classics. He was also promised a 'bonus' in compensation last year after winning Worlds. That still hasn't happened.


 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/no-problem-between-hushovd-and-garmin-cervelo-says-agent


This was the article I was trying to find. Looks more like a damage control release than anything.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I thought Credit Agricole or AG2R were going after Thor?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Hushovd won't be back at Garmin, you guys are mentioning the team tactics, but there was another part of that article where he alluded to chemistry. 

“I seek safety. It’s important to be at a team where I fit in socially and feel at home,” Hushovd told Norwegian journalists. 

He didn't win those stages at Le Tour for JV and the team, he won them because he was motivated to leave and it benefitted him. 

Klodie is out for a big contact, he wasn't "third" fiddle as someone suggested but he knew going into the season that he is near the end of his career. He knew a rider in that situation can win as many UCI points as possible can name his price in many cases as his points go with him to his new team.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

teoteoteo said:


> Hushovd won't be back at Garmin


I'm sure Thor was annoyed at having to watch a teammate win Paris Roubaix, when Thor had often mentioned it as one of his main objectives for 2011.
He deserves to be a true team leader, definitely not his status at Garmin. He could acheive more than he did this spring.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

foofighter said:


> I hope Bob Stapleton can keep his squad intact with the pending sponsorship deal. I read somewhere that Cav might be going to Sky...they have a huge budget and that would be a good home for him being English.
> 
> Sucks about Thor but when it's your career and livelihood gotta look out for you


It looks like cav might be confirmed at sky with Wiggins coming out saying he would welcome him. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wiggins-would-welcome-cavendish-at-sky
I don't know why wiggins would want to ride in a GT with ambitions of winning it with Cav in the team. It seems that teams that hedge their bets with a GC contender and a sprint star seem to end up short on the GC. Wiggins would be better off riding on a team that is built around him. Realistically I guess he probably doesn't have that many real chances of a GT podium shot left.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

If Cav goes to Sky and doesn't have his leadout train, it'll be VERY interesting to see how he does. I've long thought that he only wins so much _because of_ the leadout train.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

JoelS said:


> If Cav goes to Sky and doesn't have his leadout train, it'll be VERY interesting to see how he does. I've long thought that he only wins so much _because of_ the leadout train.


Exactly. It will be very interesting.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Thor had no shot*



Cinelli 82220 said:


> I'm sure Thor was annoyed at having to watch a teammate win Paris Roubaix, when Thor had often mentioned it as one of his main objectives for 2011.
> He deserves to be a true team leader, definitely not his status at Garmin. He could acheive more than he did this spring.


of winning P-R last year. Since he had a guy in the break he had to do no work in the chase. After being able to suck wheel he was unable to jump on Fabian's Attack. Later in his group Ballan jumped away and Thor still didn't have enough to win the sprint of his group for 7th place. 
Or put it another way he took 3rd place in the 3rd group to finish and should have had the freshest legs


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

JoelS said:


> If Cav goes to Sky and doesn't have his leadout train, it'll be VERY interesting to see how he does. I've long thought that he only wins so much _because of_ the leadout train.


I would Renshaw would be part of the deal. I wouldn't say he's worthless without the leadout train, but I think both parties would realize that it's not as easily as hiring just Cav.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

teoteoteo said:


> Klodie is out for a big contact, he wasn't "third" fiddle as someone suggested but he knew going into the season that he is near the end of his career. He knew a rider in that situation can win as many UCI points as possible can name his price in many cases as his points go with him to his new team.


That may be the case but with higher profile riders like Brajkovic, Leipheimer and Horner, I don't think he gets the support he deserves/deserved.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

A few rumors and confirmation collected here:

http://www.pavepavepave.com/2011-transfer-rumors/


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

JoelS said:


> If Cav goes to Sky and doesn't have his leadout train, it'll be VERY interesting to see how he does. I've long thought that he only wins so much _because of_ the leadout train.


I'd agree with this. He can and has won many times without the HTC Train, BUT he has won many more times _with_ it.
+ I think that he and Wiggins don't _really_ like each other and Sky's new found team spirit would be spoilt by Cav's arrival.
+ Cav thrives on adversity - us v them - and he would be too comfortable at Sky. HTC gives him a mental edge. They truly are "Dogs Of War".


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

albert owen said:


> I'd agree with this. He can and has won many times without the HTC Train, BUT he has won many more times _with_ it.
> + I think that he and Wiggins don't _really_ like each other and Sky's new found team spirit would be spoilt by Cav's arrival.
> + Cav thrives on adversity - us v them - and he would be too comfortable at Sky. HTC gives him a mental edge. They truly are "Dogs Of War".


They did avoid speaking to one another for months after flaming out in the 2008 Olympic Madison.


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Kloden surprises me. TdF aside, he had a great season and JB seemed to put his riders at the right stage races at the right time, seemingly without shafting other riders. Levi, Klodi, and Horner have all won some big races. Jani seemed not to have as good of a season.
> 
> Not bashing Quick Step, but I never really saw them as much of a GC team.


Kloden has been so close on several occasions. In the past, he has been hindered by other GC riders on his own team from riding optimally for his own chances. I believe Kloden wants one last shot, and Quick Step seems the obvious choice, as they are a second-class team, GC speaking, lacking a GC candidate. I wish Kloden all the best. I love and feel a certain sympathy for losers, and nothing would please me more than seeing him finally nail that TdF win.


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Kloden surprises me. TdF aside, he had a great season and JB seemed to put his riders at the right stage races at the right time, seemingly without shafting other riders. Levi, Klodi, and Horner have all won some big races. Jani seemed not to have as good of a season.
> 
> Not bashing Quick Step, but I never really saw them as much of a GC team.


Kloden has been so close on several occasions. In the past, he has been hindered by other GC riders on his own team from riding optimally for his own chances. I believe Kloden wants one last shot, and Quick Step seems the obvious choice, as they are a second-class team, GC speaking, lacking a GC candidate. I wish Kloden all the best. I love and feel a certain sympathy for losers, and nothing would please me more than seeing him finally nail that TdF win.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

albert owen said:


> I'd agree with this. He can and has won many times without the HTC Train, BUT he has won many more times _with_ it.
> + I think that he and Wiggins don't _really_ like each other and Sky's new found team spirit would be spoilt by Cav's arrival.
> + Cav thrives on adversity - us v them - and he would be too comfortable at Sky. HTC gives him a mental edge. They truly are "Dogs Of War".


Hmmm- interesting thought (the last point). I think I agree!
I dunno what the percentages are, but when HTC gets the train right, he *never* loses. (Okay, almost never). The few times they screw it up, it very often ends up in a loss.
If true, poor Swifty will be relegated to the lead-out train!


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Hard to believe that BMC will have the budget to sign two superstars, Gilbert and Hushovd. Also difficult to believe that Thor will return to one of the smaller French teams (e.g AG2R, Europcar, etc.)


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

spade2you said:


> I would Renshaw would be part of the deal. I wouldn't say he's worthless without the leadout train, but I think both parties would realize that it's not as easily as hiring just Cav.


I think Renshaw and Eisel are under contract for another year. If Stapleton gets a sponsor I don't expect he'd let these two go. He will need a train for Goss or whoever is their sprinter. However, we are talking about Sky, the team I seem to recall threatening to sue Garmin to get Wiggins out of his contract. 

I just don't see Cavendish working at Sky. If they ride for Wiggins, how many people will they devote to a leadout for Cav? Wiggins already expressed doubt as to the liability of having Cav on a GC team. This is in addition to personality conflicts between himself and Brailsford, who Cavendish spends considerable time critisizing the management of British Cycling in his book.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't see Cav and Wiggins working out at Sky either. The only obivous positive is a PR one, that of Sky being the unofficial 'British' team. In terms of splitting the team's efforts between sprints/stage wins vs GC contention it makes no sense, especially if key players like Renshaw don't come with Cav.



JoelS said:


> If Cav goes to Sky and doesn't have his leadout train, it'll be VERY interesting to see how he does. I've long thought that he only wins so much _because of_ the leadout train.


Cavendish himself always credits his leadout train after every stage win so this isn't news.

However, give him and A.N. Other the same leadout and Cav will still beat the competition to the line. He's just better at what he does for the team than anyone else out there, not only at the moment but for several years, which is why he is so high on the all-time TdF stage winners list. He may be only one piece of a jigsaw puzzle but he's still the best fit.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

JoelS said:


> If Cav goes to Sky and doesn't have his leadout train, it'll be VERY interesting to see how he does. I've long thought that he only wins so much _because of_ the leadout train.


This is what happens when Cav doesn't have his leadout train:

http://youtu.be/tx-PcVbeGdI

I agree with those who's said that Cav and Brad on the same team would pull Sky in too many directions.

I could see BMC with Cadel, Thor, and Phil being an unparalleled success or an unmitigated disaster.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

MattSoutherden said:


> This is what happens when Cav doesn't have his leadout train:
> 
> http://youtu.be/tx-PcVbeGdI


One example doesn't make the trend. On the sprints that Cav doesn't win, it's often because the leadout was disrupted and he doesn't find his way up, or doesn't find the right wheel to follow.

Given some time studying, and practicing (in race situation), I expect he could learn how to surf the wheels and win consistently. But he hasn't shown that ability as of yet.

Transfer season will be interesting.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

MattSoutherden said:


> I could see BMC with Cadel, Thor, and Phil being an unparalleled success or an unmitigated disaster.


I'll go with unmitigated disaster. I think Cadel needs to have everyone in the team pulling for him in one way or another.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> I'll go with unmitigated disaster. I think Cadel needs to have everyone in the team pulling for him in one way or another.



I could see Gilbert and Thor working for Cadel in the Grand Tours. Is Hincappie still racing next year? Is BMC also signing Teejay?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

88 rex said:


> I could see Gilbert and Thor working for Cadel in the Grand Tours. Is Hincappie still racing next year? Is BMC also signing Teejay?


Evans has worked for Gilbert before, e.g., Paris-Tours, and in the world champion stripes no less. My guess is Gilbert would work for him. Thor and Gilbert are good friends and train together.

Hincapie said he'd probably stick around for another tour.

If the rumors are true, BMC is looking pretty solid for next year.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

jorgy said:


> Evans has worked for Gilbert before, e.g., Paris-Tours, and in the world champion stripes no less. My guess is Gilbert would work for him. Thor and Gilbert are good friends and train together.
> 
> Hincapie said he'd probably stick around for another tour.
> 
> If the rumors are true, BMC is looking pretty solid for next year.


The problem is that Thor + Evans + GH puts them in violation of the combined avg age requirments for teams.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> The problem is that Thor + Evans + GH puts them in violation of the combined avg age requirments for teams.


I think that's a rule that the UCI need to ditch from the books. While I understand that the reason they put it in place is to try and encourage the teams to bring through younger riders at ProTeam level rather than use Continental and ProContinental as a grooming arena, the fact that it contravenes employment law in the EU, America, and Australia (where the teams the the UCI operate) means that it's totally unenforceable.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

So if BMC signs Hushovd, and they keep Evans & Ballan, then they'll have the last 3 World Champs (in a row) on the same team. 

Has that ever happened before?


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Stuart O'Grady to GreenEdge. He only has a one year contract with Leopard and with the new Aussie team hopeful to get a protour license O'Grady would love to ride the Tour Down Under as a member of Australia's first protour team in his home state.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

MattSoutherden said:


> I think that's a rule that the UCI need to ditch from the books. While I understand that the reason they put it in place is to try and encourage the teams to bring through younger riders at ProTeam level rather than use Continental and ProContinental as a grooming arena, the fact that it contravenes employment law in the EU, America, and Australia (where the teams the the UCI operate) means that it's totally unenforceable.


Isn't that only applicable to Continental teams, rather than Conti Pro teams or ProTeams?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

dougydee said:


> Stuart O'Grady to GreenEdge. He only has a one year contract with Leopard and with the new Aussie team hopeful to get a protour license O'Grady would love to ride the Tour Down Under as a member of Australia's first protour team in his home state.


Lets see if GreenEdge actually launches, they are already having trouble.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Lets see if GreenEdge actually launches, they are already having trouble.


Can you expand on that?


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope they succeed, Pegasus was a huge debacle and could have derailed lots of careers.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

dougydee said:


> Can you expand on that?


The CEO just quit.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

nathanbal said:


> The CEO just quit.


Due to a difference of opinion with Gerry Ryan the man who is behind the push for this team to get off the ground. My guess is a CEO is easier to find than a highly successful business man who has spent hundreds of thousands of dollars (possibly more) sponsoring sport in Australia. Just a small speed bump IMO.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Anybody have any idea on whose contract is up at Garmin. It seems that with the Cervelo merger they may have had to re-structure some contracts. I could have sworn that Tommy D's contract was up this year. JV earlier stated that TDF ride = loyalty, the exception being the World Champion.


----------

